# billing app or online service



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi everyone... I'm in search for a new billing app or online billing, can I please get some recommendations of what you use? I just want something simple.

thanks


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I used to use MacFreelancer and I wasn't at all happy with it... had a few strange quicks and it was hard looking up things by invoice No.

I moved over to Freshbooks at the beginning of last year and have been incredibly happy with the service. They have great customer service and are proudly Canadian, so I was happy to keep my dollares in the country 

FreshBooks - Online Invoicing, Time Tracking & Billing Software

Let me know if you want to sign up with them as I think I get a discount if I recommend someone


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

acc30 said:


> Hi everyone... I'm in search for a new billing app or online billing, can I please get some recommendations of what you use? I just want something simple.
> 
> thanks


billings from marketcircle is apparently good. They have an iphone app to interact with the desktop version. looks slick.

Billings Pro | Home


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I've used Billings for years, no complaints. I liked it because it's locally installed and a one time purchase, as opposed to a monthly fee.

If you're looking for a monthly service, have a look at Ronin as well.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

You have to consider your personal workflow. Are you always on the road? Managing multiple computers / devices? Working away from your computer? 

I'm maybe a little old fashioned and like a dedicated desktop application, so I use Billings. But if you're not in front of your main computer when you're working, you might want to consider a web-based invoicing app. There are lots of them out there.

As an aside, the iPhone Billings app is interesting, but definitely not slick. It requires manual intervention to sync the data. But the desktop app is pretty good (but could be a whole lot better). And they're a local GTA firm, if that matters to you.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Because I do small scale hosting for some of my clients, I had set up WHMCS (WHMCS - The Complete Client Management, Billing & Support Solution) for automated hosting billing. Then I started using it for other design work and stuck with it. It is flexible enough to allow me to use it as a CRM and create invoices for clients. Because it's online, it also allows my clients to log in and modify their details, make online payments, view invoices, etc. It automatically sends reminder emails when they are late, automatically charges late fees (if I so choose) and has great stats and reports (for tax purposes). I can even create invoices in advance, add my time as I go, then on a specified date it invoices them automatically for all the work to date.

Not for the faint of heart as it requires you to have a fully self managed web server (or at least a VPS) but I'm glad I got it working.

A7


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll add in for Billings. If you don't have to worry about payroll it's great.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to all...

looks like it's freshbooks or billings...
I do like Billings for the one time payment and iphone integration, but I don't mind freshbooks free option either, on a bit of a budget at the moment.

I just might try both and see what works better.

again thanks


----------



## kyoru (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't use either but I have a supplier who bills me with Freshbooks and I really like the interface.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've used billings for some time, but rebranding a new company, I decided to give freshbooks a go, I like the idea of online payments etc. I'll post again what I think.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

I use servicesidekick in conjunction with Quickbooks online. 

ServiceSidekick

It's obviously a PC-based thing, but in the field you can use any browser. I had no choice, tough finding a bookkeeper or accountant that works in programs other than Quickbooks or Simply Accounting. 

For what it's worth though it's awesome!


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

Pancake or Fresh Books.
I'd go with Pancake! It's awesome.
Pancake Payments | Simple, Easy, Awesome online billing.

With Pancake it's also a one time fee only. Much cheaper in the long run, fresh books is to expensive for what it is. For Pancake, you can also write or buy your own custom theme to keep look and feel. (I'll be starting a theme site soon, with themes <$5).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

pancake. Very interesting. You've been using this for a while?


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

groovetube said:


> pancake. Very interesting. You've been using this for a while?


Yeah, I'm migrating away from FreshBooks. I really like Pancake.
Got some really great features too, like automatic file delivery upon payment. 

A friend of mine is the lead developer on it. Pancake grew out of a need for a better invoicing system. Fresh Books is good, but it's to expensive for what it offers. And it was missing a few key things for us.

As a group friends & small business owners we wanted a different option. After searching and talking to others we found out lots of other people did too. So my friend decided to build one. It launched about six months ago, and has been really well received. It's gaining momentum now and is doing well. I recommend it to people because it's great, affordable, and it works. 

One of these days I'll get around to the themes site. I should probably do that sooner than later. 

Cheers.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

interesting, what sort of security does it have?


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

groovetube said:


> interesting, what sort of security does it have?


As it's self hosted so you don't have to worry about server security (just your own), or it being the subject of a large scale attack - the same way you would with FreshBooks for example.

All money transactions are done via paypal, and tied together using their API.

As for the login, it uses a combination of sha1 with a salt, which is pretty solid. If you were really paranoid - since it's self hosted - you could further protect the admin directory with an .htaccess, but I'd think that overkill.

Does that answer your question? Or were you wondering about something more specific?


----------

